# DIY- drywall



## mark handler (Dec 10, 2016)

*what do you do with all those scraps

*


----------



## fatboy (Dec 10, 2016)

Oh my..............


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2016)

That is a lot of work 

Now tape and float it


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 10, 2016)

But it was free!!!!!


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 11, 2016)

cda said:


> Now tape and float it



Can't, failed screw inspection.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Mark, you should have hired a professional or maybe you did?


----------



## JBI (Dec 12, 2016)

Very... creative.


----------



## conarb (Dec 12, 2016)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Mark, you should have hired a professional or maybe you did?


Mark didn't tell us he was remodeling his own house, looks like a DIY job to me.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Q. Would anyone allow a second drywall layer over that patch job, how bout paneling?


----------



## steveray (Dec 12, 2016)

I think the frenchies around here used to unfold the dunnage for closets when times were tight....


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 13, 2016)

Paint the pieces different colors for an instant Mondrian!


----------



## linnrg (Dec 13, 2016)

Early in my career I saw a similar thing and it was actually a drywall contractor that did it on his own home.  I think he did it on a bet that he could do a job without any scrap.  He regretted it when finishing though.  Someone told that story again at his funeral several years later.

I have seen lots of houses where the scrap was found between the studs on interior walls (including one I owned and discovered during a bathroom remodel).

I was brought in to finish out a home remodel once after some unexpected changes in personnel and when I asked the lady how she now liked her home and she said well enough but it always smelled like drywall dust.  She hit the thermostat and I got a whiff.  I checked a nearby register and found that all of the ducts had drywall scrap stuffed in them - lots of scraps too!  She was a very difficult client for the short time I had in the project and I suspect that previous personnel had enough of her to do something like that. 

I heard somewhere that there are now recycling centers for drywall scraps - has any one seen that happening?

Every job creates tons of drywall scrap.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 14, 2016)

I've seen the scraps in stud bays also.............haven't seen/heard about any recycling for drywall.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 14, 2016)

fatboy said:


> I've seen the scraps in stud bays also.............haven't seen/heard about any recycling for drywall.


http://www.calrecycle.ca.gov/condemo/wallboard/


----------



## fatboy (Dec 15, 2016)

mark handler said:


> http://www.calrecycle.ca.gov/condemo/wallboard/



I should have clarified.........locally.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi





fatboy said:


> I should have clarified.........locally.


Colorado drywall recycling
https://www.wm.com/location/colorado/co/residential/recycle.jsp


----------

